

Perl 5.11 released - telemachos
http://www.nntp.perl.org/group/perl.perl5.porters/2009/10/msg151376.html

======
telemachos
See also these:

[http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.11.0/pod/perl5110delta....](http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.11.0/pod/perl5110delta.pod)

[http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.11.0/pod/perlop.pod#Yad...](http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.11.0/pod/perlop.pod#Yada_Yada_Operator___)

[http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2009/10/why-
perl-5110-matt...](http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2009/10/why-
perl-5110-matters.html)

~~~
akl
Maybe these also, if so inclined:

\- new perlperf man page that looks interesting:
<http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.11.0/pod/perlperf.pod>

\- 'use 5.11.0' also implies 'use strict' now, yay:
[http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.11.0/pod/perl5110delta....](http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.11.0/pod/perl5110delta.pod#Implicit_strictures)

------
ssn
What is new?

~~~
telemachos
If this is an actual question (rather than snark), check out the link I gave
below to the changelist:
[http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.11.0/pod/perl5110delta....](http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.11.0/pod/perl5110delta.pod)

~~~
ssn
Thanks. ( It was an actual question. )

~~~
telemachos
Cool, and sorry then if I seemed inclined to doubt it. The troll put me on
edge, but that's my bad anyhow.

------
uninverted
I wonder if perl would be less popular if it was a better language.

~~~
jrockway
I wonder what the world would be like if people made their own choices, not
influenced by what's "popular" this week.

~~~
uninverted
I don't care _which_ language is popular, I want to know _what makes_ a
language popular. I try to choose languages orthogonally to popularity.

~~~
jrockway
_I want to know what makes a language popular._

"Jobs."

~~~
uninverted
There's a chicken and egg thing here...

~~~
jrockway
Such is the reality of a field where the decision-makers are not
practitioners.

------
leif
I can't wait for 5.88.

------
amichail
Perl is by far the worst widely used language that I have ever seen.

Why promote it here?

It has caused enough damage, particularly in the bioinformatics community
where it is required/used by people who don't know any better.

From <http://www.perl.com/pub/a/2002/01/02/bioinf.html>:

"But Perl programmers may be surprised to find that their handsome language
has become one of the most - if not the most popular - of computer languages
used in bioinformatics."

~~~
jonathansizz
The fact that Perl is so unfashionable and yet still far more prevalent than
the trendy Ruby and Python (which are also good languages - I am no partisan)
should tell you that it is not a bad language. I does however enable bad
programming in a way that other languages do not.

~~~
jrockway
_It does however enable bad programming in a way that other languages do not._

This is wrong -- read StackOverflow some time, and you will find that people
write horribly, horribly bad code in Java, PHP, Python, Ruby, C#, Haskell, ...
anything. Bad programmers enable bad programming. The best a language can do
is to make sure that the bad code is indented consistently.

(Have you read _1984_? Replacing negative words with positive words does not
make the world a positive place.)

~~~
jonathansizz
I didn't say it's not possible to write bad code in other languages. I was
refering to 'there's more than one way to do it', which allows more freedom to
screw up.

I think there's a reason that Perl is still the number one scripting language,
and it's good to see that development on it is still progressing.

~~~
jrockway
There is more than one way to do it in any language.

